# FS: Complete PICO reef and Orange Poly colony + 3heads Blue mushrooms100$



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

5 Gallon high quality rimless 10"x10"x12"
Hydor PICO Evo-Mag 180 power head
RED SEA DECO ART NANO FILTER
AQUEON 50W heater
Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strips - 6watt, 12in.

LIVE ROCK and LIVE SAND

All for 100$ only add your pico fishs/corals/Invertebrates


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still Available


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still AVAILABLE , I will add a some nice Palys tomorrow


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Orange/Green Paly colony added with more than 30


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Interested in trades at all?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

No Sorry no trades at all


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm confused. Is this $100 for the entire 5 gallon setup including tank,filter,heater,sand,rock,and corals?? if so What would this package be worth at full price (brand new) and how difficult would this be to run for a novice like me? I'm very interested in this.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hallsy04 said:


> I'm confused. Is this $100 for the entire 5 gallon setup including tank,filter,heater,sand,rock,and corals?? if so What would this package be worth at full price (brand new) and how difficult would this be to run for a novice like me? I'm very interested in this.


Yes 100$ erverything and the tank is cycled and ready.

Just calculate what I listed , only LED Heater and Coral worth morethan 100$ , add filter , power head , live sand , live Rock and tank


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Part out everything except the lights and tank?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

you could buy the package and sell whatever you dont want


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

And depending on the price I might be interested in the light and tank


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Stick to your Guns,I think your package is a Great Deal and a nice way for someone to start a new SW experience. I'm still a few years away from attempting but eventually I will.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you ever come out to Langley or surrey I'll take it all, ( half way for me)


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

We can do 50/50 and I'll bring the lights and tank to Surrey


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i hope you get that tyler, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## rbizzle (Feb 24, 2012)

Love it
!!!!!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

its pending for rbizzle


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Need commission


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Double post* How do I delete this?


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it difficult to run for a novice?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still, available , sorry guys no deliver ,pickup only

3 head Bule spots mushroom added to the tank


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

still have it ???how wide ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Neoh go get it


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

heh, ok!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still Available


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lmk if you're coming out towards Langley ever and I'll take it... If you do happen to be coming out this way


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I want the blue mushroom


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U guys want it but no one will go pick it up? I will pick it up geez but ONLY if there is a buyer for everything parting it out, i do not need this setup at all, all i want is the blue mushroom


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

TOP View


----------



## travis_kruger (Dec 28, 2011)

interested have more pictures and when tank was sealed last let me know thanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

travis_kruger said:


> interested have more pictures and when tank was sealed last let me know thanks


if take look at first page you could see more pictures and I have no idea when tank was sealed ,but correctly is running.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

still Available


----------

